# Quel iPad?



## Onmac (24 Août 2010)

Bonjour a tous, 
j'aimerais m'offrir un iPad mais je ne sais pas le quel choisir? Wifi ou 3G, 16, 32 ou 64(un peu cher mais bon)
Merci de m'éclairer a ce sujet.


----------



## Skyhawk (24 Août 2010)

Quel iPad... mais pour quoi faire ?


----------



## Onmac (24 Août 2010)

Divertissement: jeux, audio, vidéo, Etc..
Et aussi logiciels pour bosser genre iWork...


----------



## yvos (24 Août 2010)

Beaucoup de médias? -> grosse capacité, 16 c'est limité ;
Besoin d'internet en permanence (mais prêt à payer un abonnement - c'est la question qui fâche) -> 3G.
J'ai un 16 Go Wifi, car je ne m'en sers pas pour la zik, je regarde peu de films et les retire vite et ne stocke que le must de mes tofs. Pour internet en permanence, l'iphone me suffit sachant que j'ai largement accès au wifi pour l'ipad

Autre question ?


----------



## Damze (24 Août 2010)

Onmac a dit:


> Divertissement: jeux, audio, vidéo, Etc..
> Et aussi logiciels pour bosser genre iWork...



Donc ca serait plutôt iPad Wifi 16 ou 32 Go (32Go privilégier, mais après c'est suivant votre budget)


----------



## Onmac (24 Août 2010)

Merci j'ai environ 10Go de musiques, j'ai déjà réduit le volume de ma bibliothèque en convertissant toutes mes chansons en MP3 et mes film en format pour iPad, iPhone
donc 32Go et pour le 3G c'est vrai que l'abonnement est un peu cher pour l'utilité que j'en aurais.
Ça sera donc un iPad 32GO sans 3G
Je possède l'iPhone et c'est vrai que je ne pense pas payer un abonnement supplémentaire inutile.
Merci beaucoup
Et Damze belle photo de Makarov ! Même si je ne l'apprecit pas beaucoup.


----------



## n.andre (24 Août 2010)

J'ai acheter le 3G à 16go, surtout pour le taf et 1 ou2 films au cas ou.
Je n'ai pas besoin de beaucoup de place comme j'ai Internet avec mon abonnement. Ce qui me permet de regarder des vidéos sur YouTube, clips, livres, ... Sur le net.


----------



## Onmac (24 Août 2010)

Le mien risque d'être charger en jeux (j'ai deux enfants de 14 et 16 ans ! )
En film 3 ou 4 a 1Go par film+ environ 80app+ 10Go de musique sachant que sur l'iPhone un 16Go ne possède en réaliter que 14Go exploitable...
Je pense que ça doit être pareil avec un iPad
.


----------



## yvos (24 Août 2010)

Limite un 64Go si multiples utilisateurs? Il est probable que l'Os mis à jour permette le partage de session.


----------



## Onmac (24 Août 2010)

Ok merci


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Août 2010)

Tout est une question de budget...
Mais sans 3G, tu brides vraiment le côté ultra nomade qui fait tout le charme de l'iPad...


----------



## Onmac (25 Août 2010)

C'est vrai mais le budget est assez cher pour un iPad: prix entré de gamme 500 pour le 16Go, 600... ect le prix des 3G commences a 600 
Donc cela ferais 700 pour le modèle 3G en 32Go.


Merci a tous de m'avoir éclairé je vais prendre le modèle 32Go sans 3G avec un petit accessoire formidable, le dock+clavier, et en logiciel je vais prendre iWork.


----------



## monkeymia (25 Août 2010)

STOP.!!!!

si tu ne prend pas la 3G tu pers le gps et la localisation sur les appli dediees!

c pour cela que jai eu la mauvaise surprise davoir un ipad "bride" apres lachat dun 64 Go sans 3G par mesure deconomie...

lipad est chere mais le prix dun iphone sans laide financiere des operateur c 600 euros...


----------



## Macuserman (25 Août 2010)

Bah au pire, quand tu sais qu'il est possible de partager la connexion 3G de ton iPhone via le Mac en WiFi, le 3G te sers plus à grand chose&#8230;
Et si tu n'as pas souvent les 3 outils sur toi, tu peux te passer de a 3G à partir du moment où tu as un iPhone jailbreaké ave MyWi installé dessus. Ça c'est pour le choix 3G vs. WiFi. 

J'ai pris la version 32Go WiFi et j'en suis ravi ! Tout ce que je veux ! Et la 3G ne m'aurait servie à rien, donc je pense que tu devrais t'orienter vers du 32GO / 64Go WiFi.


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Août 2010)

Effectivement, Monkeymia, je n'y pensais plus, mais avec le wfi seul, tu fais l'impasse sur le GPS...
Et puis compter sur le jaibreack de l'iPhone pour avoir la 3G sur l'iPad, ça me paraît un peu aléatoire. iOS 4.1 va sortir certainement bientôt, avec des innovations intéressantes, et il va falloir encore faire le choix entre le jailbreack et ce nouvel OS (ou s'en priver s'il "sert de 3G" à l'iPad) pendant un certain temps...


----------



## monkeymia (27 Août 2010)

je reppete: si tu nas pas la 3G tu perd aussi la localisation et donc beaucoup dappli qui lutilise!
et meme avec la 3G par un iphone tu nauras pas la localisation


----------



## dada69 (30 Août 2010)

+1 pour la 3G 

un Ipad sans 3G n'est plus qu'un Ipod

quand tu y a gouté la 3G est formidable, et la localisation GPS (uniquement 3G) est formidable: essaye l'application Iphigenie, probablement la meilleure application dispo avec Number (AMHA)

l'ipad est mobile et seul la 3G le rend unique... tu es libre

sans 3G tu économises 100 un jour et tu le regrettes tous les jours

l'abo Orange est à 8,50 si tu as un forfait chez eux

réfléchis bien... ;-)


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2010)

dada69 a dit:


> +1 pour la 3G
> 
> un Ipad sans 3G n'est plus qu'un iPod



Euhh&#8230; N'importe quoi...
Sauf si tu lis des magazines sur iPod, sauf si tu joues en HD sur iPod. Bref un iPad WiFi est très loin d'un iPod... Touch ou pas.



> Quand tu y as gouté la 3G est formidable, et la localisation GPS (uniquement 3G) est formidable: essaye l'application Iphigenie, probablement la meilleure application dispo avec Number (AMHA)


Humm oui, il a déjà dû y goûter sur iPhone. La localisation GPS est super utile dans la vie de tous les jours sur un iPad. Sachant que la localisation par WiFi est également disponible...avec moins de précision, je suis d'accord, mais bon...
Le nombre d'apps qui utilisent la 3G est certes important, mais ça reste inutile la plupart du temps. Sauf si tu te sers de ton ipad comme GPS en ville pour aller quelque part&#8230;  
Ou que tu es fan de Places sur Facebook...



> L'iPad est mobile et seul la 3G le rend unique... tu es libre


Tu es libre, je suis d'accord. C'est l'iPad en lui même qui est unique, et pas sa connexion 3G. Jouir d'une connexion 3G, oui, c'est super. Un iPad WiFi est tout aussi nomade, connexion internet H24 en moins.



> sans 3G tu économises 100&#8364; un jour et tu le regrettes tous les jours


Humm, encore faux. De un, je ne l'ai jamais regretté car les forfaits ne sont pas du tout encore adaptés et/ou trop chers pour ce qu'ils permettent.
De deux, je ne connais personne sur ce forum qui ait dit "et merde, j'aurais du prendre la version 3G. Non seulement les Hotspot WiFi commencent à fourmiller, mais en plus les abo de 200Mo par mois sont ridicules. 
La 3G, c'est vraiment bien, ça c'est clair. Ça rend l'iPad encore plus nomade. Mais dire que ne pas prendre la 3G fait perdre tout l'intérêt de l'iPad, c'est faux. Le rend libre, oui, plus ou moins vrai. La 3G ne fait jamais regretter un quelconque achat, comme un iPad WiFi.
J'ai un iPad WiFi et j'en suis ravi. Si j'ai besoin d'une connexion 3G j'ai mon iPhone dans la poche. Même si je ne l'ai pas, à chaque place publique ou presque je trouve un hotspot WiFi. Pareil dans les cafés. La 3G c'est bien si tu te déplaces souvent & que tu as besoin ponctuellement, mais souvent, d'une connexion 3G.

Et si vraiment j'ai besoin de mon iPad pour aller sur le net ou quoi que ce soit d'autre nécessitant ET l'iPad ET dela 3G, je partage la connexion 3G de mon iPhone via mon Mac, et ça, en WiFi.



> l'abo Orange est à 8,50&#8364; si tu as un forfait chez eux


Quel est l'abo data inclus avec ? 



> Réfléchis bien... ;-)


Ça, rien à redire...

Bref, la 3G c'est bien, mais dire que la 3G rend l'iPad unique ET peut rendre tout ipad proche d'un iPod est complètement hasardeux, et faux. 

Amicalement.


----------



## esales (30 Août 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> ...
> De deux, je ne connais personne sur ce forum qui ait dit "et merde, j'aurais du prendre la version 3G....



C'est malheureusement mon cas. J'ai un iPad 64Go wifi et je vais passer à un iPad 64Go wifi + 3G. Pour le forfait, je vais commencer par un à 8,50 puis je verrais selon mon utilisation. Depuis que j'ai gouté au confort de l'iPad, l'iPhone est beaucoup moins utilisé (à part en tant que téléphone) qu'auparavant.


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2010)

esales a dit:


> C'est malheureusement mon cas. J'ai un iPad 64Go wifi et je vais passer à un iPad 64Go wifi + 3G. Pour le forfait, je vais commencer par un à 8,50 puis je verrais selon mon utilisation. Depuis que j'ai gouté au confort de l'iPad, l'iPhone est beaucoup moins utilisé (à part en tant que téléphone) qu'auparavant.



Bien, je note cet avis contraire ! 

Peux tu me dire pourquoi ce regret et les raisons qui te poussent à avoir besoin de la 3G ?


----------



## monkeymia (30 Août 2010)

je pense que certain se melange les pedales...
sans la puce 3G pas de localisation...meme en wiffi puisque cela fait parti de la puce 3G...
un exemple: aroun me,ne fonctionne pas sans la 3G.
et cest un best seller sur le iphone non?
ne crois pas ce qui tirent des conclusions sur le ipad 3G alors quils ne l'ont pas!

ah oui:restons zen


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2010)

monkeymia a dit:


> je pense que certains se melangent les pedales...
> Sans la puce 3G pas de localisation...meme en WiFi puisque cela fait parti de la puce 3G...
> Un exemple: Around Me, ne fonctionne pas sans la 3G.
> et c'est un best seller sur l'iPhone non?
> ...



Ahh oui, reste zen, mais tu as quand même oublié ton Bescherelle ! 

C'est bizarre alors. Comment Maps me localise alors ? Comment MyTown arrive à me localiser ? Ou encore plus étrange, comment MobileMe localise mon iPad si je n'ai pas de localisation ?! 
Ou encore plus étrange !? Comment Around Me sur mon iPad WiFi peut me localiser à l'adresse exacte où j'habite ?

Bilan: le post de Monkeymia estinutile. Ahh et puis faux/mensonger (au choix) aussi.
Ne tire pas de conclusion à partir de réactions de gens qui n'ont a priori jamais testé ce dont ils parlent...


----------



## esales (31 Août 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Bien, je note cet avis contraire !
> 
> Peux tu me dire pourquoi ce regret et les raisons qui te poussent à avoir besoin de la 3G ?



C'est assez simple, j'ai pris gout à lire mes mails, à surfer sur le net, à lire le journal depuis l'iPad à la place de l'iPhone.

C'est surtout dans le cadre de mes journées de boulot et lors de mes déplacements où l'iPad en 3G me sera grandement utile. En vacances également, mais moins souvent qu'au boulot (j'ai moins de jours de vacances que de boulot ....).

Par contre, l'iPhone, dans son hyper portabilité, reste quasi indispensable, en dehors de ces cas là, car je me vois mal emporter en permanence l'iPad avec moi.

Mais je suis d'accord, que c'est juste pour du confort visuel et pratique que je passe du wifi à la version 3G + wifi. Si je devais, je pourrais m'en passer.


----------



## filaton (31 Août 2010)

Sinon, tu prends le modèle 3G. Tu vas chez ton opérateur et tu leur dit que tu voudrais une micro sim de ton abonnement iPhone (dis que tu as une voiture avec téléphone et qu'il te faut une micro sim). Tu la mets dans ton iPad et comme ça tu profites de la 3G sans payer d'abonnement en plus ;-)


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2010)

Bonjour filaton ! 

Cette méthode ne marche pas...
En effet l'opérateur sait si tu es sur un iPhone ou un iPad. 
À moins que cela fonctionne pour toi, dans ce cas, c'est de la chance. Mais ou sinon je m'étais fait dire que les opérateurs le savaient et qu'ils bloquent donc les accès...


----------



## monkeymia (31 Août 2010)

il est trop fort ce macuserman,il a reponse a tous.
pour un prof de français...


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2010)

monkeymia a dit:


> Il est trop fort ce Macuserman, il a réponse à tout.
> pour un prof de français...



Non, je suis en médecine, désolé de te décevoir ! 
Mais merci du compliment (évite un ton trop condescendant la prochaine fois, et je serais probablement plus relax).


----------

